# Snapped these driving around



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

i don't miss my gypsy painter days.
these pictures you're posting are making me homesick.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> i don't miss my gypsy painter days.
> these pictures you're posting are making me homesick.


I live for this stuff. Gone 8 months home 4, enjoy my time off. It's all about the kids for me.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> I live for this stuff. Gone 8 months home 4, enjoy my time off. It's all about the kids for me.


8 months away from your family?
That's unfortunate.

maybe military, but for painting?

fast food rehabs aren't huge money, just enough to sort of make the work bearable.
certainly not enough to be gone for 8 months...imho.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> 8 months away from your family?
> That's unfortunate.
> 
> maybe military, but for painting?
> ...


8k 2 days, 3 guys. Good enough for me. I know it's not as good as these big house jobs people on here are landing. If I leave for a month, I'm prob doing 6-7 stores. Those number work for my needs.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> 8k 2 days, 3 guys. Good enough for me. I know it's not as good as these big house jobs people on here are landing. If I leave for a month, I'm prob doing 6-7 stores. Those number work for my needs.


What's usually your best month wise? I know most guys on here aren't doing close to 40/month in work. Let alone more than that.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> 8k 2 days, 3 guys. Good enough for me. I know it's not as good as these big house jobs people on here are landing. If I leave for a month, I'm prob doing 6-7 stores. Those number work for my needs.


so, not actually 8/4...

you're an irritating enigma with no end game, or eventual payoff.

blah.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> so, not actually 8/4...
> 
> you're an irritating enigma with no end game, or eventual payoff.
> 
> blah.


Good got you wasting ur time on me. I'm winning, you lost


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the Blowhard said:


> What's usually your best month wise? I know most guys on here aren't doing close to 40/month in work. Let alone more than that.


they probably do turn that and more.

they don't post it.

my best month is the one where my basic needs are met, and bills are paid.
that's all you need to know.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> they probably do turn that and more.
> 
> they don't post it.
> 
> ...



So not much. Gotcha


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Pauly, this is Wise. Wise, this is Pauly. You two should get along famously.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> 8k 2 days, 3 guys. Good enough for me. I know it's not as good as these big house jobs people on here are landing. If I leave for a month, I'm prob doing 6-7 stores. Those number work for my needs.


I call BS on your numbers. I've done enough fast food restaurant repaints to know your numbers are BS. But thanks for the good laugh. The more you post the more everyone can see how full of BS you truly are. 
I relate restaurant repaints to apartment painting. They are simple, easy to do, require minimal experience, and don't pay much but provide one with cash flow. 

Personally, I am glad you are out there doing them because someone at your experience level has absolutely no place near a high end residential or commercial job that actually requires an experienced seasoned painter.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> I call BS on your numbers. I've done enough fast food restaurant repaints to know your numbers are BS. But thanks for the good laugh. The more you post the more everyone can see how full of BS you truly are.
> I relate restaurant repaints to apartment painting. They are simple, easy to do, require minimal experience, and don't pay much but provide one with cash flow.
> 
> Personally, I am glad you are out there doing them because someone at your experience level has absolutely no place near a high end residential or commercial job that actually requires an experienced seasoned painter.


Like I care what you believe. High end huh? We paint Apple computer retail store nationwide. Can't get more high end buddy. Now go bout your 3bedroom ranch you gotta finish.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> Like I care what you believe. High end huh? We paint Apple computer retail store nationwide. Can't get more high end buddy. Now go bout your 3bedroom ranch you gotta finish.












Nationwide budski!!! Let me know when your reach my level rookie.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> <img src="http://www.painttalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9394"/>
> 
> Nationwide budski!!! Let me know when your reach my level rookie.


Let me know if you want afters, lol. Entertaining stuff on my day off.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Like I care what you believe. High end huh? We paint Apple computer retail store nationwide. Can't get more high end buddy. Now go bout your 3bedroom ranch you gotta finish.


apple and cheap labor go hand in hand.

blarg blarg gargle gar...do you have any pictures of custom work that you're proud of, or is it all basic production work?
i do miss the go and blow days.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

keep it up ,you guys are killin me......:thumbsup: rotflmao


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> apple and cheap labor go hand in hand.
> 
> blarg blarg gargle gar...do you have any pictures of custom work that you're proud of, or is it all basic production work?
> i do miss the go and blow days.


Man your a hater. I just love how much time you waste on me. Shows how much you care about me  thank you.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> Man your a hater. I just love how much time you waste on me. Shows how much you care about me  thank you.


Apple is in the top 5 companies in the WORLD!! But your right, I'd rather paint 100k houses too.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

This is some of Paint Talks finer moments. Please someone get Pauly & Wise a job!....or a room!! Sometimes these relationships that start off a little rocky can end up as very passionate love affairs..:whistling2:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

CliffK said:


> This is some of Paint Talks finer moments. Please someone get Pauly & Wise a job!....or a room!! Sometimes these relationships that start off a little rocky can end up as very passionate love affairs..:whistling2:


Your right cliff, off work for a week and this happens. I gotta get back to work.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I love it! More pics of 1st year painter skill level stuff.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> I love it! More pics of 1st year painter skill level stuff.


Wow you really are a loser. I'd sure hate to be your wife. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> Wow you really are a loser. I'd sure hate to be your wife. Good luck to ya.


Sounds like someone has gotten under your skin. Are you going to leave again Please stay, your cheap entertainment. I'll get you a bucket.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Sounds like someone has gotten under your skin. Are you going to leave again Please stay, your cheap entertainment. I'll get you a bucket.


No, if you know how to read I was never leaving. Just gonna lay low. But I guess you got as much free time as me and wanted to bicker all day. Now I'm getting bored. Why not get off the internet and go hang out with that cute little girl of yours. Time much better spent. Unless its not your week to have her. Or post some pictures of all this work you got.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly, I think your thread may have been better received if you put more effort into the details, such as material usage, time, location, a vague explanation of the costs of a traveling painter, I mean a pic of something we all have seen on our lunch break is not much of a productive conversation starter. Just something to consider for the future. Also stop being so damn defensive it makes you seem insecure.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW!!!! That's alotta coin for a frickin Burger King! I'm gonna have to start getting into those.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> What's usually your best month wise? I know most guys on here aren't doing close to 40/month in work. Let alone more than that.


That might cover my payroll


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

8k as a sub no less. 

I bet he didn't see a $1.00 over $2000.00 for that BK.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> 8k as a sub no less.
> 
> I bet he didn't see a $1.00 over $2000.00 for that BK.


Now that is more the figure I was seeing for that project.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

No right around 8k is what they pay. That's for total repaint and all extras. 2 guys including myself. Ones with all extras might be an extra 1/2- full day so sometimes 3days/store. Buliding, roof, trash enclosure, light poles, directional signs, pylon road sign(high sign at road/hwy) order menu boards, bollards. Guys are making 150-175/day each. 100$ nite on hotels(usually bout 75$/ nite). If I'm doing roofs your in about 1200-1300 in paint. And if I need a lift to paint pylon rd sign add another 500-600 with drop off and pick up. There def worth doing. We've been doing them so long that we just blow'em out real quick. For instance I just got back from Iowa where I did 5 complete stores and it took approx 14.5 working days. I enjoy doing them. They look great when there done, customer/owner loves it which in turn makes me happy. I'm not traveling the country making pennies. There's no way in hell I'd do that. There's no reason to be dishonest bout numbers. 
I do well and worked extremely hard to where I am. As I'm sure all of you have.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Now why didn't you post something like this in the first place.?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Now why didn't you post something like this in the first place.?


I did I just didn't break it down


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow.Thems Florida Wages. LOL.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

$150 a day and these guys are happy?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisn said:


> $150 a day and these guys are happy?


Nah.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

chrisn said:


> $150 a day and these guys are happy?





Pauly the painter said:


> Nah.


It shows in their work I'm sure...actually, it's fast food rehab nobody cares.

I eagle eye paint jobs everywhere I go, the exceptions are:

Fast food
Motels/hotels
New construction
Anything painted by NEPS/Steve Richards/Anyone from Iowa

low wage, high production finishes applied in a 'git r done' method...bleh.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like I sold myself short about 5K:whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Twice:whistling2:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> It shows in their work I'm sure...actually, it's fast food rehab nobody cares.
> 
> I eagle eye paint jobs everywhere I go, the exceptions are:
> 
> ...


Of course, you only do top self stuff


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Twice:whistling2:


Did you paint that metal roof? All light poles, order menu boards, directional signs , road pylon sign, trash enclosure and bollards?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Of course, you only do top self stuff


Why do anything else?

I enjoyed being part of and running 'drop crews' doing Home Depots, Meijers, Target, WalMart...and tons of random fast food, theme restaurants, etc.

tons.

Now, I go big or stay home.
It's a business model that can be tracked back to my first post here, and even further but not recorded on the netz.
4 years of intense concentrated knowledge that has been compressed in order to fit inside Paint Talk, waiting for the curious to peruse at their leisure.

yes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

westcoast said:


> Kevin, your such a douche. Why would you lie. I worked with you on a couple jobs. You might of had some and i mean some jobs but your not the pro you claim. You might remember me. Im from out west, Sacramento area and the GC called my company when you guys were to slow and incapable of finishing the job. I've just about seen it all now. Good Luck!!!


Don't worry westcoast, no one takes anyone seriously on this site


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I painted a BK several years ago. 

I almost killed myself on a stepladder I was on in the rocks. Fell backwards, landed on my back and my head missed the stone planter behind me by about 5 inches.

It still looks good... Used SW A-100.

Whatever.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

westcoast said:


> Kevin, your such a douche. Why would you lie. I worked with you on a couple jobs. You might of had some and i mean some jobs but your not the pro you claim. You might remember me. Im from out west, Sacramento area and the GC called my company when you guys were to slow and incapable of finishing the job. I've just about seen it all now. Good Luck!!!


woah now...

me, kevin...or are you addressing another kevin?

I haven't been to Sac since '96, and that was in a hippie bus with 12 people 5 kids 3 dogs and a parrot.
we weren't painting.
no.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Say it ain't so, Joe.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> and a parrot.


 Ok. You can't just throw that out there without elaborating.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. You can't just throw that out there without elaborating.


The guy who owned the bus owned the demon bird.
The bus had a sailboat attached to the top (the 'sailbus' was a popular 'dead sled' that toured America at every Dead show) and fancied himself a hippie pirate.
We were on our way back to San Francisco and then down to Baja Ca. for the winter.

buncha rainbow family gypsies.
good times.

good.

times.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Don't worry westcoast, no one takes anyone seriously on this site


Hey I take Bill seriously!:whistling2: really


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> Hey I take Bill seriously!:whistling2: really


do they have pshrynks up there in NS ? Or is EVERYONE delusional ?









and don't worry about Pauly>Spraywiz>GWB>Bostonpaint>westcoast, we've had word that he will not grace us with his multiple personalities any longer.


----------

